
Lynk and Co automotive unveil, specifications - technobabble
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-china-geely-idUSKCN12J2QE
======
pavlov
The overall concept is interesting, but an SUV with that passive-aggressive
pseudomasculine styling just feels passé... Will be interesting to see the
full lineup though.

(Also, is the brand really supposed to be said aloud as "Lynk and Co"? That
sounds like a cheap clothes retailer. Maybe the association is intentional.)

~~~
jonah
I think it's a play on Ford's Lincoln Motor Company

[http://www.lincoln.com/](http://www.lincoln.com/)

